# Plz help my shaggy boy - Grooming tips needed!



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

My Simba is 14 weeks old and his facial hair is super messy! He has so much hair over his eyes that I wonder how he is even able to see. He also has a lot of tear staining because of this. 
I'm looking to take him for his first grooming appointment in 2 weeks, but I'm terrified that they will mess his beautiful fur! I checked threads on this forum for some pics to show the groomer, but all pic links seem to be invalid now as the posts are from many years ago. 

Questions from this first time dog mom, taking her puppy for his first time grooming:
1. What are some overall instructions to give the groomer? 
2. What are some things unique to Havanese that I should specify to the groomer (use this technique, don't use that technique??)
3. While I see many folks advise not to cut the bangs, i tried brushing his hair in a part or push it back using hair gel. Nothing seems to work for my shaggy boy! How do I help him see better?
4. What are the instructions to give regarding the body hair (trim by half inch or something like that?)? He is Irish Pied with such beautiful fur. I want it manageable but not too short. I'm worried if i say puppy cut, they will make it too short.
I know I sound really dense! I'm just really worried about messing up my poor baby's beautiful fur!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, the likelihood is, that unless you do it youself, you are likely to run into a bad cut here or there. Don’t worry about it TOO much. The good thing about Havanese is… Hair grows! LOL!

There is nothing wrong with cutting bangs. What you don’t want to do is cut the hair on the top of his nose or BETWEEN his eyes. THAT HAIR you just need to live with until it is long enough to lie down properly. But if you don’t want to cut his bangs (which is also fine) you need to start putting it up in a tiny pony. (Or two) In the beginning it will look like a unicorn horn, but over time, you can move it further back, and it will look more “normal”.

The length of coat is ENTIRELY up to you. My show dogs never have their coats cut. My older guy and our “pet” girl are in short but fluffy puppy cuts. I always work with the smae, private groomer, and she knows what I like. She writes the blade guard number down on their cards, so she remembers what to use (the very longest kn Kodi, one shorter than that for Pixel) You can also ask for the dog to be completely scissored, but this takes much longer, requires a lot more skill and will cost a lot more money. Some groomers don’t have the skill, and I think most would resist the idea of doing a full scissor trim on a young puppy, just because it takes so long, and a young puppy is not going to want to stand so long.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm not afraid of using the sizzlers and cutting some of the hair around the eyes, nose and also the bangs. In fact, I tend to trim things up every month. You just need to get a good pair of shears. I use these without points. They have stayed sharp and are not too expensive. 



Amazon.com


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

It looks like his hair is long enough for a little ponytail. Since it will end up being far forward, you can try one sort of low and then another right behind it to keep it from tipping over into his eyes.


----------



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> It looks like his hair is long enough for a little ponytail. Since it will end up being far forward, you can try one sort of low and then another right behind it to keep it from tipping over into his eyes.


@EvaE1izabeth that is great advise! Thank you for this suggestion. I didn't think his hair was long enough for a top knot yet, but your suggestion would probably work! This way I can also avoid cutting his hair if possible.


----------



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not afraid of using the sizzlers and cutting some of the hair around the eyes, nose and also the bangs. In fact, I tend to trim things up every month. You just need to get a good pair of shears. I use these without points. They have stayed sharp and are not too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Thank you!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> Well, the likelihood is, that unless you do it youself, you are likely to run into a bad cut here or there. Don’t worry about it TOO much. The good thing about Havanese is… Hair grows! LOL!
> 
> There is nothing wrong with cutting bangs. What you don’t want to do is cut the hair on the top of his nose or BETWEEN his eyes. THAT HAIR you just need to live with until it is long enough to lie down properly. But if you don’t want to cut his bangs (which is also fine) you need to start putting it up in a tiny pony. (Or two) In the beginning it will look like a unicorn horn, but over time, you can move it further back, and it will look more “normal”.
> 
> The length of coat is ENTIRELY up to you. My show dogs never have their coats cut. My older guy and our “pet” girl are in short but fluffy puppy cuts. I always work with the smae, private groomer, and she knows what I like. She writes the blade guard number down on their cards, so she remembers what to use (the very longest kn Kodi, one shorter than that for Pixel) You can also ask for the dog to be completely scissored, but this takes much longer, requires a lot more skill and will cost a lot more money. Some groomers don’t have the skill, and I think most would resist the idea of doing a full scissor trim on a young puppy, just because it takes so long, and a young puppy is not going to want to stand so long.



Good info above ... I'll add..

Looks to me like all you need to do is have the puppy bathed, his paw pads trimmed, the hair around the from of his toes trimmed, toe nails trimmed and butt trimming. Tell them you DO NOT want *Poodle Feet or Legs* and to *DO NOT cut the tail hair - thats on the tail above the butt area. *

You could cut the bangs over his eyes and let the top grown long over the ears if you don't want to mess with a Ponytail on top.

I've used the same groomer for over three years but I still like to have her come out and let me point out specifically for us to over the areas what areas I'm interested in cutting and getting feedback.


----------



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

Mikki said:


> Good info above ... I'll add..
> 
> Looks to me like all you need to do is have the puppy bathed, his paw pads trimmed, the hair around the from of his toes trimmed, toe nails trimmed and butt trimming. Tell them you DO NOT want *Poodle Feet or Legs* and to *DO NOT cut the hair under or on the tail. *
> 
> ...


Thank you so much @Mikki ! This is very helpful information. I would not have thought to mention such specifics!


----------



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

krandall said:


> Well, the likelihood is, that unless you do it youself, you are likely to run into a bad cut here or there. Don’t worry about it TOO much. The good thing about Havanese is… Hair grows! LOL!
> 
> There is nothing wrong with cutting bangs. What you don’t want to do is cut the hair on the top of his nose or BETWEEN his eyes. THAT HAIR you just need to live with until it is long enough to lie down properly. But if you don’t want to cut his bangs (which is also fine) you need to start putting it up in a tiny pony. (Or two) In the beginning it will look like a unicorn horn, but over time, you can move it further back, and it will look more “normal”.
> 
> The length of coat is ENTIRELY up to you. My show dogs never have their coats cut. My older guy and our “pet” girl are in short but fluffy puppy cuts. I always work with the smae, private groomer, and she knows what I like. She writes the blade guard number down on their cards, so she remembers what to use (the very longest kn Kodi, one shorter than that for Pixel) You can also ask for the dog to be completely scissored, but this takes much longer, requires a lot more skill and will cost a lot more money. Some groomers don’t have the skill, and I think most would resist the idea of doing a full scissor trim on a young puppy, just because it takes so long, and a young puppy is not going to want to stand so long.


Thank you, Karen. If I want the groomer to give Simba a fluffy puppy cut, what is a good way to convey this request? IS there a blade number you would suggest?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havamom10 said:


> Thank you, Karen. If I want the groomer to give Simba a fluffy puppy cut, what is a good way to convey this request? IS there a blade number you would suggest?


Sorry, I can’t remember what guard number she uses. And it would probably not be the same on a young puppy anyway. See if you can find a fee puppy trims you like in photos in the forum, and take the photos with you. Do remember, though, that not all Havanese hair “curs” the same way, so that will factor into what she can do. Discuss that with her, say you understand that, and ask her advice too.


----------



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

krandall said:


> Sorry, I can’t remember what guard number she uses. And it would probably not be the same on a young puppy anyway. See if you can find a fee puppy trims you like in photos in the forum, and take the photos with you. Do remember, though, that not all Havanese hair “curs” the same way, so that will factor into what she can do. Discuss that with her, say you understand that, and ask her advice too.


Great advice. Thank you 😊


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

You puppy's hair looks wavy. Here are a photo of Patti at 12-weeks. Basically, the groomer didn't do much but trim a little of the hair above her eyes her, paws, toe nails, and butt area then fluff her up by a blow dryer. I doubt you need to do anything right now on the body or legs. I'd see how he looks bathed and fluffed up.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Sorry, I can’t remember what guard number she uses. And it would probably not be the same on a young puppy anyway. See if you can find a fee puppy trims you like in photos in the forum, and take the photos with you. Do remember, though, that not all Havanese hair “curs” the same way, so that will factor into what she can do. Discuss that with her, say you understand that, and ask her advice too.


You could also let them know how long you want to keep it by telling them in inches/ cm... they can then decide which guard to use to get that length.


----------



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

Mikki said:


> You puppy's hair looks wavy. Here are a photo of Patti at 12-weeks. Basically, the groomer didn't do much but trim a little of the hair above her eyes her, paws, toe nails, and butt area then fluff her up by a blow dryer. I doubt you need to do anything right now on the body or legs. I'd see how he looks bathed and fluffed up.
> View attachment 174898


Awww! Patti looks soooo adorable! Thank you Mikki!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Simba is cute as can be! You might want to decide whether to trim the hair in the corner of the eyes or let it grow out. Scout is trimmed, but Truffles has never been cut. Once the hair is trimmed it takes a long time to grow out. It would be great if you could meet with the groomer before making an appointment to discuss what you would like done. We have had the same groomer for nine years. She says it's good to have a picture of what you are expecting. Patti and Mando are the perfect models! 😁


----------

